# Esauriente o esaudiente



## femmejolie

"La spiegazione di BlueWolf mi sembra più che* esauriente* "

Quale si dice di più?


----------



## BlueWolf

femmejolie said:


> "La spiegazione di BlueWolf mi sembra più che* esauriente* "
> 
> Quale si dice di più?



Penso che l'uso di "esaustivo" sia molto raro.


----------



## pizzi

BlueWolf said:


> Penso che l'uso di "esaustivo" sia molto raro.


 
Per il De Mauro è comune: http://www.demauroparavia.it/40154
Sta poi a chi parla una lingua decidere se usarlo o scegliere un sinonimo.

In questa breve permanenza su WR, noto come l'italiano si stia restingendo molto nel suo vocabolario corrente, e spesso si considerano rari termini fuori dal parlato personale o dell'ambiente in cui si vive. 
Io considero la varietà della lingua una ricchezza, quasi una voluttà... 
perché non allargare questo patrimonio, invece di rinsecchire la comunicazione (e il pensiero) ai settecento termini più usati?


----------



## BlueWolf

pizzi said:


> Per il De Mauro è comune: http://www.demauroparavia.it/40154
> Sta poi a chi parla una lingua decidere se usarlo o scegliere un sinonimo.
> 
> In questa breve permanenza su WR, noto come l'italiano si stia restingendo molto nel suo vocabolario corrente, e spesso si considerano rari termini fuori dal parlato personale o dell'ambiente in cui si vive.
> Io considero la varietà della lingua una ricchezza, quasi una voluttà...
> perché non allargare questo patrimonio, invece di rinsecchire la comunicazione (e il pensiero) ai settecento termini più usati?



Per me sta benissimo, ma visto che la domanda era "quale si dice di più?" porto la mia esperienza dal parlato personale e dell'ambiente in cui si vive. Detto questo, viva la ricchezza del linguaggio!


----------



## claudine2006

Io uso entrambi i vocaboli, anche se è vero che nel parlato si ascolta più spesso "esauriente".


----------



## pizzi

claudine2006 said:


> Io uso entrambi i vocaboli, anche se è vero che nel parlato si ascolta più spesso "esauriente".


 
Già! 
Per contro, quando uno è stanco morto, dopo una sfacchinata, dirà: "sono* esausto*"_,_ e quando è a fine corsa col sistema nervoso: "sono _*esaurito*_".

Che ci sia un sottile discrimine tra fisico e psichico?


----------



## infinite sadness

Però si dice: "pile esauste" e "pile esaurite"


----------



## irene.acler

Pile esauste? Mai sentito..


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, è un termine moderno, che si trova scritto a volte su quei contenitori per rifiuti speciali.


----------



## pizzi

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, è un termine moderno, che si trova scritto a volte su quei contenitori per rifiuti speciali.


 
Vedi che è fisico?


----------



## sabrinita85

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, è un termine moderno, che si trova scritto a volte su quei contenitori per rifiuti speciali.


Sí, secondo me, spesso, per non cadere nella 'popolarità del linguaggio' si usano termini davvero poco comuni... diciamo che si buttano avanti per non cadere indietro.


----------



## pizzi

sabrinita85 said:


> Sí, secondo me, spesso, per non cadere nella 'popolarità del linguaggio' si usano termini davvero poco comuni... diciamo che si buttano avanti per non cadere indietro.


 
...definizione perfetta!


----------



## niky

Ciao a tutti,in un dscorso è più giusto scrivere :sei stato esaudiente o esauriente.
Grazie.


----------



## claudine2006

niky said:


> Ciao a tutti, in un discorso è più giusto scrivere: sei stato esaudiente o esauriente?
> Grazie.


Esauriente. Se ciò che intendi è che il tuo interlocutore ha risposto a tutte le tue domande e/o ha risolto i tuoi dubbi in modo completo (ossia esauriente).


----------



## vikgigio

niky said:


> Ciao a tutti,in un dscorso è più giusto scrivere :sei stato esaudiente o esauriente.
> Grazie.


 
esauriente


----------



## femmejolie

Esaudiente non esiste in italiano, non lo riportano né lo Zingarelli né il DeMauro.
Prima di aprire una discussione devi usare i motori di ricerca in alto.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=337135&highlight=esauriente


----------



## irene.acler

Esatto, esaudiente non esiste in italiano.


----------



## pizzi

irene.acler said:


> Esatto, esaudiente non esiste in italiano.


 
Ci sai dire perché (per quale regola non esiste in tale forma)? _Soddisfacente_ e _accogliente_ hanno una loro vita dignitosa...

_Ti ho regalato ciò che volevi, spero di essere stato esaudiente._
A parte la bruttezza della frase, c'è qualcosa da salvare?

Ho guardato in Google, ci sono cataste di esaudiente usato in modo improprio al posto di esauriente, e anche una ipotesi di neologismo televisivo mutuato dallo spagnolo: http://poetaselvaggio.splinder.com/archive/2005-10?from=10


----------



## claudine2006

pizzi said:


> Ci sai dire perché (per quale regola non esiste in tale forma)? _Soddisfacente_ e _accogliente_ hanno una loro vita dignitosa...
> 
> _Ti ho regalato ciò che volevi, spero di essere stato esaudiente._
> A parte la bruttezza della frase, c'è qualcosa da salvare?
> 
> Ho guardato in Google, ci sono cataste di esaudiente usato in modo improprio al posto di esauriente, e anche una ipotesi di neologismo televisivo mutuato dallo spagnolo: http://poetaselvaggio.splinder.com/archive/2005-10?from=10


Qualche amante del dizionario ci darà una risposta esauriente, nel frattempo, vorrei dire la mia.
Sono d'accordo: esaudiente avrebbe la sua radice nel verbo esaudire.
Ho fatto anch'io la stessa ricerca e sono rimasta allibita!


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io ho visto la lunga serie di esempi su Google. Non so se ci sia una regola al riguardo..


----------



## femmejolie

*Esaudiente *grammaticalmente non esiste, esiste *esaudente* (senza i), che è il participio presente di esaudire e ci puo anche stare.

Esempio:

Esaurire->completare. Discorso esauriente, discorso completo.

Esaudire->soddisfare. Discorso esaudente, discorso soddisfacente.


----------



## Cnaeius

femmejolie said:


> *Esaudiente *grammaticalmente non esiste, esiste *esaudente* (senza i), che è il participio presente di esaudire e ci puo anche stare.
> 
> Esempio:
> 
> Esaurire->completare. Discorso esauriente, discorso completo.
> 
> Esaudire->soddisfare. Discorso esaudente, discorso soddisfacente.


 

Non è un motivo, secondo me. Esaudiente, esauriente ecc. ovvero quei participi presenti con la "i" prima di "-ente" esistono anche se la regola per la 3 coniugazione (-ire) da di fatto "-ente". Questi participi presenti in -iente sono usati solo come aggettivi.
Quindi _grammaticalmente_ esiste esaudiente tanto quanto esiste esauriente, visto che entrambi sono participi presenti anomali in -iente che esistono accanto a quelli regolari in -ente.
L'unico motivo per cui esaudiente non possa esistere è che nessuno, e ripeto nessuno, lo usi, oppure tutti quelli che lo usano lo usino impropriamente. Quindi non è questione di grammatica, ma di uso. Anche perchè grammaticalmente il p pres di esaurire è esaurente, pur usandosi anche esauriente come aggettivo

p.s: l'esistenza di questi in -iente è dovuta al fatto che la 4a coniugazione latina (-ire) aveva il participio presente in -iens -ientis e non in -ens -entis come la 2a o la 3a. E dalla 4a latina (-ire) deriva la 3a italiana (-ire)


----------



## niky

Grazie,siete stati molto gentili.Mi avete aiutata tantissimo,è stato interessante leggere i vostri commenti.

Ciao


----------



## antoniosil

Claudine 2006, per quanto la cosa e' super sepolta, mi sono trovato a leggere i vari interventi e desidero esprimere una mia modesta OPINIONE. l'esempio _Ti ho regalato ciò che volevi, spero di essere stato esaudiente _reca la risposta che si sta cercando. A me sembra corretto in quella frase in quanto si riferisce ad una azione materiale conclusiva e riepilogativa di azione come dare, fornire, cedere, donare, soddisfare una richiesta, un desiderio o un bisogno.
Esauriente e' invece l'aggettivo che puo' solo indicare un concetto espresso in maniera completa, una lista o una spiegazione esaustive, insomma una risposta ad un quesito ad un problema, o a una combinazione di questi, per il quale impegno i risultati raccolti possono essere piu' o meno completi e cioe' esaurire definitivamente la possibilita' di richiesta di ulteriori chiarimenti. Detto cio' chiedo perdono a quelli che hanno fatto dello studio della lingua un interesse primario e chiudo in attesa di qualche probabile reazione.
P.S. ma perche' la ricerca l'ha lasciata allibita?


----------

